# Log Splitter/Single Bar Cutter plans



## dneruck (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi all, 

Does any one have plans for making a log splitter and single bar cutter that they are willing to share? If I buy them on etsy.com they will cost me about $355 USD (shipping alone is 180 USD) and then I still have to pay 60% duty, so I'd like to see if I could have them built locally.

Thanks.


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 25, 2017)

dneruck said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does any one have plans for making a log splitter and single bar cutter that they are willing to share? If I buy them on etsy.com they will cost me about $355 USD (shipping alone is 180 USD) and then I still have to pay 60% duty, so I'd like to see if I could have them built locally.
> 
> Thanks.



If you have someone who is pretty good at taking an idea and replicating it, there is this DIY. It does not have dimensions, but shouldn't be hard to follow if you have someone with the skills. 

http://mnaturalz.blogspot.com/2013/04/my-first-new-multi-soap-bar-cutter-diy.html?m=1

This one is more technical: http://teachsoap.com/2012/03/29/build-your-own-soap-cutter/

As far as the splitter, this looks like it could be pretty straightforward to build. Again, if you show them to a craftsman they'd likely be able to reproduce it. 

https://youtu.be/Up-8XOGnvVo


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 25, 2017)

I don't have the plan but here are a few photos of the ones my husband made me.


----------



## dneruck (Mar 25, 2017)

Thank you both so much! I have a guy who makes molds for me but he mostly makes furniture so I'm trying to give him as much info for this as I can. Thanks again


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 26, 2017)

dneruck said:


> Thank you both so much! I have a guy who makes molds for me but he mostly makes furniture so I'm trying to give him as much info for this as I can. Thanks again



If he makes furniture you're probably safe! This requires far less engineering. 

The only thing he really needs to be aware of is no aluminum in pieces that touch soap. I see several people using stainless steel guitar strings for the cutting edge of the wire, and wiping it between slices to help keep a clean edge on the cuts.


----------

